# Component Speakers



## Trent257 (Dec 3, 2003)

i want to set up a nice system in my 98 sentra gxe, i was looking at the infinity perfect components, will those fit in the front and back?
what kind of amp will i need?


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

First u gotta go on www.crutchfield.com and find out what size speakers your car takes, then you have to find the same size speakers in the kind you want, then you have to see what kind of wattage they can take...then you add about 25 watts to that and get an amp that will put out those watts [email protected], and then ur set!


----------



## Trent257 (Dec 3, 2003)

ok, speakers are 6 3/4"
infinity sells 6 1/2" component sets, do i need an adaptor, where do i mount the tweeters, they are 100watts rms, my amp is 75x4, should i under power them or get a 100x4 rms amp? would there be a big difference.
also crutchfield says 63/4 components wont fit in the doors, should i get some 5 1/4? again where do i put the tweeters

also, my factory radio is a single din size, and theres a little compartment below it that looks like a single din, if i got a single din eq, would it fit in there


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

you need 6.5 front and 6.5 or 6.75 rear
actually for the front you can use 6.75 too, you're going to need to make an adaptor no matter what speakers you use, so going a little bigger wouldn't make a difference. 75 watts should power those speakers fine, but honestly I would look into some other speakers alltogether. I'm not a big fan of Infinity poersonally, they sound clear but they have very little midbass and the xovers blow. Also, you don't want components for the rear, it's just a waste. Lots of people (including me) don't even run rear speakers at all, if you get a nice set of components in the front, you can bridge your amp (so it should put out around 150x2 or maybe even more) and you won't even be able to tell you don't have rear speakers at all.

You can mount your tweeters wherever you want, but they're generally supposed to be within about a foot of the mid. Most people mount them in the door panels, where you put them exactly depends on you. I recommend you get the components, amp, everything and wire it all up. Then put some tape on the back of your tweeters and move them around until you find the spot you like the most. Then you can mount them there.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

Tweeters should be no more than 6 inches from the midbass driver for proper imaging.

Look into Crystal Mobilesound and their component speakers systems. Crystal is not just a clever name, they are some of the cleanest, clearest speakers i have listened to


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

^^^^
Exactly.
So for the fronts this means no higher than your knee in the doorpanel.
For the rears you can put them on the C pillar.
If you put kickpanels, all the better.

Seth


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

Are those Crystal Mobilesound component speakers really as good as you say?

I'm interested... I like to try new things and the price sure is right! 

Here I found some on E-bay for 68.00

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3064383718&category=32819


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Crystal does make some good speakers, but I think those ones you found on ebay are their bottom of the line so I wouldn't expect too much from them


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

Yeah, I personally would like the Crystal Mobilesound CSc 643.
It's their new 3 Way High performance 2-way component Set. 

I'm guessing it's got a 4" mid-range driver built ontop of the 6.5" driver.

Sounds pretty cool IMHO!

Still those one's on E-bay should be good for a low budget beginner.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Sethticlees said:


> Yeah, I personally would like the Crystal Mobilesound CSc 643.
> It's their new 3 Way High performance 2-way component Set.
> 
> I'm guessing it's got a 4" mid-range driver built ontop of the 6.5" driver.



ok I have no idea wtf that was supposed to say, lol


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

sr20dem0n said:


> ok I have no idea wtf that was supposed to say, lol


Then I shall politely ignore your ignorance.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

lol, call me ignorant all you want

I know you got the 3-way 2-way thing off of their site but it's a typo, those are contradictory.
And it's a component set which means the speakers are actually separate speakers, not all crammed into 1 like you're assuming with the "I'm guessing it's got a 4" mid-range driver built ontop of the 6.5" driver." comment.


----------



## Trent257 (Dec 3, 2003)

ive been looking at the focals, 329 on ebay, the 165v3e
opinions?
what are some good amps, but not too much money?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

The 165v3 are probably nice, as long as you have a place to mount the 3rd speaker. I personally don't think 3-ways are worth the money as you can get a 2-way system that sounds better for the money. Actually with that specific model and price, you're paying $120 extra just for that 3rd speaker, money that can be put to better use in a higher quality amp or some sound deadening or something. Not to mention you will have to make some kickpanels to be able to mount the 3rd speaker which increases the price even more.

As for nice, inexpensive amps, there are a ton....way too many to list
I like my Avionixx amps, and I've heard good things about DEI, Soundstream and Hifonics just to list a few


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

sr20dem0n said:


> lol, call me ignorant all you want
> 
> I know you got the 3-way 2-way thing off of their site but it's a typo, those are contradictory.
> And it's a component set which means the speakers are actually separate speakers, not all crammed into 1 like you're assuming with the "I'm guessing it's got a 4" mid-range driver built ontop of the 6.5" driver." comment.


Why didn't you just mention that earlier? 

True, the web sites typo was misleading and contradictory.

But "component set" in no way defines that all 3 speakers are actually separate. 
I've seen 3-way components with tweeter and mid combined in the same housing. 

In this case I stand corrected! The Crystal Mobilesound CSc 643 does indeed have 3 separate drivers. 

You’re right & I’m wrong!

Please forgive my arrogant comment, you are indeed Car Audio Master!


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

haha
sorry I did come off like an ass in the first post, I had all types of crap to do for school
Now classes are over, I'm happy 

I've never seen a set of speakers with 2-in-1 called a component set before, but I guess anything is possible, it's all up to the manufacturers discretion I guess. Anyway, they would definately be a nice set of speakers....too bad they cost so much though


----------

